# what is the benefit of living in a ****** enclave?



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

instead of just trying to merge with the locals?


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

dongringo said:


> instead of just trying to merge with the locals?


To avoid gringos who turn living in Mexico into a religious experience.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

vantexan said:


> To avoid gringos who turn living in Mexico into a religious experience.


I find your comment odd. Most of us who chose to live in Mexican neighborhoods, as I do, are not looking for a "religious experience", which I assume you mean in an ironic way. What are you implying anyway?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I also find that an odd comment. Plaese elaborate . Vantexan. I might like to add my thoughts to this thread as I live in two disparate Mexican communities but would never _ever_ consider living in a foreigners´ enclave. Even the thought of doing so repulses me.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hound Dog;1044945 . . . would never [I said:


> ever[/I] consider living in a foreigners´ enclave. Even the thought of doing so repulses me.


Me too, HD!


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I find your comment odd. Most of us who chose to live in Mexican neighborhoods, as I do, are not looking for a "religious experience", which I assume you mean in an ironic way. What are you implying anyway?


But I'm not referring to you folks who are happily integrated. I'm just joking about those who constantly rail against gated communities. In my book it's just another choice that some are more comfortable with. But if you say something to that effect some will start getting "religious" about the wonders of Mexico and it's innate superiority over all most other places. I've seen Hound Dog tell of the high quality of Mexican Chinese food as compared to the inedible stuff served in the States. I've had some of the inedible stuff, no disagreement there, but I've also eaten extraordinary Chinese food served by folks who speak in their native Chinese. And not in New York or San Francisco, but in, gasp, Memphis. Some great Chinese in Palestine, TX, too. Just one of many examples over the years of many writers who have "gone native" to the point that Mexico isn't just a great place, it's a pseudo-religion. More power to them, just don't tell me how to live in Mexico or take the mantle of Mexico's protector. And of course, my favorite irony, criticizing those in gated communities while living in homes with bars on every window and probably broken glass on the tops of walls.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> I also find that an odd comment. Plaese elaborate . Vantexan. I might like to add my thoughts to this thread as I live in two disparate Mexican communities but would never _ever_ consider living in a foreigners´ enclave. Even the thought of doing so repulses me.


I don't know that I would use the word "repulse" but it certainly has no appeal to me. 

I can see why it appeals to many. It is the same reason so many immigrants in the US have always chosen to live in enclaves with similar immigrants. It was true of the Irish, the Italians, the Germans, the Chinese and it is true of many of the Mexicans in the US.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

vantexan said:


> . . And of course, my favorite irony, criticizing those in gated communities while living in homes with bars on every window and probably broken glass on the tops of walls.


But surely you know that having bars on every window is a constant of Mexican domestic architecture (I noticed it during my first stay in 1966, but I know it goes back much further than that), along with the broken glass on property walls. So I don't see the irony . . .


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> But surely you know that having bars on every window is a constant of Mexican domestic architecture (I noticed it during my first stay in 1966, but I know it goes back much further than that), along with the broken glass on property walls. So I don't see the irony . . .


It's primary purpose is to prevent break-ins. It's part of the culture because it's an universally accepted theft deterrent. The irony is criticizing those living behind gates for security while living in a mini-gated community(their homes)themselves. If it's just a decorative feature then be bold, be brave, remove the bars and start a trend! Bet that won't happen!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

vantexan said:


> It's primary purpose is to prevent break-ins. It's part of the culture because it's an universally accepted theft deterrent. The irony is criticizing those living behind gates for security while living in a mini-gated community(their homes)themselves. If it's just a decorative feature then be bold, be brave, remove the bars and start a trend! Bet that won't happen!


We are combining two different issues: One is gated compounds; a second is neighbors of similar ethnic origin. 

There are four combinations possible, and it is possible to live in any one of the four combinations.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

dongringo said:


> instead of just trying to merge with the locals?


It's simple. I know because for the past 5 years I have previously enjoyed living in both worlds. It's a pleasure to walk out the front door and enjoy a cup of coffee or glass of wine with english speaking neighbors who share common interests or simple understanding in conversations. The immense pleasure of learning a new language and the culture of the Mexican people in town is something I shall miss since making the abrupt decision to leave Tepetapan and my friends in Catemaco. After a day in town I always felt elated by the experience, but mentally exhausted with the struggle to converse in spanish with any hope of being understood or to appear to have any intelligence.

As for living in a ****** ghetto as it became, I know without a doubt that if my neighbors had not been able to hear my yells from my burst appendix last year late at night, I would be dead today. At this age, living alone means living on a property with close neighbors for security, help and social interaction for my general happiness and safety. Also peace of mind. If I get knocked off my scooter, someone will take care of my birds.

Being married to a Mexican makes it different for you, but for those of us who are guests in this country, becoming fully integrated into the Mexican community isn't going to happen nor do we wish for it too. Moving to Chapala definitely was my first choice and it comes with pros and cons as does all choices, but ease of living and commaraderie was high on my list of pros. The cons I will adapt to or ignore for there is no changing the cultures and attitudes of people nor should anyone want too. Mexico is all about getting along and I'm thankful for the spanish and lessons I learned in Catemaco as it allows me to show respect for my Mexican hosts in their country that I love.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

I personally could not live in an American enclave. If I wanted one of those I would never have left Boston 20 plus years ago. I will say that when I moved to Latin American in the early '90s the bars on the windows made me feel like a prison in my own home when I locked up for the night. But having said that, I would not trade it for a gated community that when you walk outside could be anywhere in the U.S. of A. 

I respect those retirees who move to Mexico for their own personal reasons and choices and decide that integrating into local society is not their desire. Whether it be for lack of understanding the language, safety, security or whatever. That is there choice. Since I came here for work and stayed here and still work, then my thought process is different. I have learned to integrate into the society out of necessity and have come to love the culture, customs, traditions and so on and so forth.

There are many Mexicans, Guatemalans, Ecuadorians and other Latin Americans that have frowned up Americans coming to their countries, building developments for just them, living apart from the local community, no learning the local language and even shopping at, dining at and frequenting establishments owned by expats. 

All I can say is after 20 years in latin america I have learned to respect the customs, culture and traditions even though i might not agree with all of them.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Many Mexicans live in 'gated' properties, and groupings of properties. This lifestyle isn't something introduced to Mexico by expats ... from what I've learned. So, though some people choose to live that lifestyle and some not doesn't warrant criticism of either. 

As for congregating with people with similar cultural backgrounds, well ... that's the exception in Mexico. Most expats, out of a population estimated at between 750,000-1 million nationwide, don't choose to live that way. Where it's done, it's obviously ... obvious so we take notice. Vallarta. Lakeside (Lake Chapala communities). San Miguel de Allende. Baja California. Alamos. What we see in Mexico with expats choosing those enviornments is what we see worldwide. It's not just in Mexico. It's 'human nature,' for many people. 

While I personally have little if any interest living in one of these "enclaves" or 'gated' communities I do appreciate, and have the want/need to, on occassion, 'get away' from the total immersion in a new culture to fully immerse myself with people who share my cultural background. It's been a 'safety valve' for me. There's a point where my brain wants to shut-down due to 'overload.'


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

This topic makes me think of why some people moved to Mexico or as Longford suggests, moved to any country. I show my bias for I moved here because years ago after I finished my degree, I came to Mexico for a short vacation and fell in love with the country. I vowed to live here someday. It took 30 years to finally make the trip, but I arrived. To me, it was the people, the climate, the food, the coffee among others. I sometimes feel that those who moved to expat enclaves moved here because it was cheaper than living NOB. They could finally get the maid and gardener service they sorely needed.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

vantexan said:


> It's primary purpose is to prevent break-ins. It's part of the culture because it's an universally accepted theft deterrent. The irony is criticizing those living behind gates for security while living in a mini-gated community(their homes)themselves. If it's just a decorative feature then be bold, be brave, remove the bars and start a trend! Bet that won't happen!


You are conflating two issues here, and calling them one.

It is true that the barred windows and the glass are effective theft deterrents. So are deadbolt locks and home security systems, as are gated communities. But only one of the three is a style of architecture brought to MX by the Spaniards, centuries ago.

The issue is not whether one is safe from unwanted intruders, but whether one blends into the local architecture or sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Longford said:


> Many Mexicans live in 'gated' properties, and groupings of properties. This lifestyle isn't something introduced to Mexico by expats ... from what I've learned. So, though some people choose to live that lifestyle and some not doesn't warrant criticism of either.
> 
> As for congregating with people with similar cultural backgrounds, well ... that's the exception in Mexico. Most expats, out of a population estimated at between 750,000-1 million nationwide, don't choose to live that way. Where it's done, it's obviously ... obvious so we take notice. Vallarta. Lakeside (Lake Chapala communities). San Miguel de Allende. Baja California. Alamos. What we see in Mexico with expats choosing those enviornments is what we see worldwide. It's not just in Mexico. It's 'human nature,' for many people.
> 
> While I personally have little if any interest living in one of these "enclaves" or 'gated' communities I do appreciate, and have the want/need to, on occassion, 'get away' from the total immersion in a new culture to fully immerse myself with people who share my cultural background. It's been a 'safety valve' for me. There's a point where my brain wants to shut-down due to 'overload.'



Longford, Where in Mexico do you live, never heard of Chicago, Mexico?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sunnyvmx said:


> . . . Being married to a Mexican makes it different for you, but for those of us who are guests in this country, becoming fully integrated into the Mexican community isn't going to happen nor do we wish for it too. . .


I'm not married to a Mexican, and I'm not "fully integrated" into Mexican society, however that may be defined. However, I definitely feel a part of my neighborhood and life in Mexico City as a whole and have found a second (well, in my case fourth or fifth) home here.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

How about moving to: 
Mexico, New York - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You don´t even need a visa and get to buy machine guns in Walmart
.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dongringo said:


> How about moving to:
> Mexico, New York - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You don´t even need a visa and get to buy machine guns in Walmart
> .


Sounds like a ****** enclave to me.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> You are conflating two issues here, and calling them one.
> 
> It is true that the barred windows and the glass are effective theft deterrents. So are deadbolt locks and home security systems, as are gated communities. But only one of the three is a style of architecture brought to MX by the Spaniards, centuries ago.
> 
> The issue is not whether one is safe from unwanted intruders, but whether one blends into the local architecture or sticks out like a sore thumb.


I don't know that the Spaniards brought bars on the windows or even broken glass on top of a wall to Mexico as an architectural contribution. Others can research that. I do know that we see the same in many parts of the world, particularly where there's extreme poverty and/or high levels of property crimes. In Mexico City you frequently see electric wires on top of the walls, in an attempt to shock burglars climbing over. I find all of those architectural features offensive but either accept that in much/most of Mexico or develop an ulcer stressing-out. 

When I first moved to Mexico City in the early-1990s I saw how so many apartment/condo buildings had poorly-maintained exteriors. Expecially so after I visited many of the apartments of co-workers and acquaintenances ... which were beautifully furnished. I wondered why that was. Then I learned that the residents didn't want to draw attention to the nice furnishings and/or lifestyle so as not to encourage burglars. And if they were robbed they rarely notified the police. Because? Because they considered (and still consider) the police the enemy, burglars themselves and they did not want to let them into their apartments to see what was left behind by the burglars (because, the thinking was ... the police would return to take what valuables remained).

Somewhat off-point, but related ... in ways.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


vantexan said:



But I'm not referring to you folks who are happily integrated. I'm just joking about those who constantly rail against gated communities. In my book it's just another choice that some are more comfortable with. But if you say something to that effect some will start getting "religious" about the wonders of Mexico and it's innate superiority over all most other places. *I've seen Hound Dog tell of the high quality of Mexican Chinese food as compared to the inedible stuff served in the States. * I've had some of the inedible stuff, no disagreement there, but I've also eaten extraordinary Chinese food served by folks who speak in their native Chinese. And not in New York or San Francisco, but in, gasp, Memphis. Some great Chinese in Palestine, TX, too. Just one of many examples over the years of many writers who have "gone native" to the point that Mexico isn't just a great place, it's a pseudo-religion. More power to them, just don't tell me how to live in Mexico or take the mantle of Mexico's protector. And of course, my favorite irony, criticizing those in gated communities while living in homes with bars on every window and probably broken glass on the tops of walls.

Click to expand...

_vantexan: I am enjoying the discourse on this thread but I must correct you on the statement I have chosen to embold above. I would never under any circumstances have praised the quality of Chinese restaurant food in Mexico, which all over the country, in my experience is dreadful slop. The worst example of Cantonese gruel adapted to North America tastes without success at even that. Plus, since I lived in San Francisco for many years before moving here, why in hell would I characterize Chinese food in the U.S. as "inedible"? If there is one thing I miss about San Francisco here in Mexico, it is the excellent and innovative Chinese food. 

Fine, let´s have a controversial discourse but that is a huge mischaracterization of my position. Mexico Chinese restaurants serve up perhaps the worst examples of Chinese food I have ever experienced anywhere and that includes at whole lot of places all over te world.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> Mexico Chinese restaurants serve up perhaps the worst examples of Chinese food I have ever experienced anywhere and that includes at whole lot of places all over te world.


:amen: *to that!*


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> vantexan: I am enjoying the discourse on this thread but I must correct you on the statement I have chosen to embold above. I would never under any circumstances have praised the quality of Chinese restaurant food in Mexico, which all over the country, in my experience is dreadful slop. The worst example of Cantonese gruel adapted to North America tastes without success at even that. Plus, since I lived in San Francisco for many years before moving here, why in hell would I characterize Chinese food in the U.S. as "inedible"? If there is one thing I miss about San Francisco here in Mexico, it is the excellent and innovative Chinese food.
> 
> Fine, let´s have a controversial discourse but that is a huge mischaracterization of my position. Mexico Chinese restaurants serve up perhaps the worst examples of Chinese food I have ever experienced anywhere and that includes at whole lot of places all over te world.


You are absolutely right and I apologize. I could have sworn I read on another forum where you compared Chinese food in Tuxtla and Alabama. On checking back I find you were anything but enthusiastic about either but were very positive about Chinese food in San Francisco. Mea Culpa!


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

If there's a point I'd like to get across it's this: the vast majority of Americans will never consider living in Mexico and would be astounded to meet anyone even contemplating doing so. No matter the motive, those who have chosen to live in Mexico are bringing much needed hard capital and, especially in the case of gated community dwellers, are helping to bring much needed jobs in construction, service, health fields, etc. So anyone moving to Mexico is a good thing. The Americans who truly need to be criticized and educated are those that perpetuate erroneous stereotypes about Mexicans. Since telling a number of people in past years of my plans to move south I've been bombarded with "proof" that I'll be kidnapped, beheaded, living in a shack, that Mexicans are planning a takeover of the U.S., that I'll die from disease, that Mexican women only want Green Cards, I'll end up in a Mexican prison on false charges, and probably quite a few more if I think about it. There's so much ridiculousness spreading around that I salute anyone who tuned it out and made the move. We should support all expats from all countries who moved to Mexico for any reason except criminal intent!


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> vantexan: I am enjoying the discourse on this thread but I must correct you on the statement I have chosen to embold above. I would never under any circumstances have praised the quality of Chinese restaurant food in Mexico, which all over the country, in my experience is dreadful slop. The worst example of Cantonese gruel adapted to North America tastes without success at even that. Plus, since I lived in San Francisco for many years before moving here, why in hell would I characterize Chinese food in the U.S. as "inedible"? If there is one thing I miss about San Francisco here in Mexico, it is the excellent and innovative Chinese food.
> 
> Fine, let´s have a controversial discourse but that is a huge mischaracterization of my position. Mexico Chinese restaurants serve up perhaps the worst examples of Chinese food I have ever experienced anywhere and that includes at whole lot of places all over te world.



Obviously you have not visited Mexicali and its numerous Chinese restaurants. During my numerous trips there I was very much surprised to find so many good Chinese restaurants until my friends explained Mexicali's history to me. Its also the hottest city I have every traveled to for business. I don't think I ever saw anything less than 90 F day or night. More often, during the day it would easily reach 105+F. 

Other than Mexicali ,I would agree that Chinese cuisine is not well represented in Mexico. Then again, I would not travel to China to experience Mexican cuisine or even TexMex!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

vantexan said:


> The Americans who truly need to be criticized and educated are those that perpetuate erroneous stereotypes about Mexicans. Since telling a number of people in past years of my plans to move south I've been bombarded with "proof" that I'll be kidnapped, beheaded, living in a shack, that Mexicans are planning a takeover of the U.S., that I'll die from disease, that Mexican women only want Green Cards, I'll end up in a Mexican prison on false charges, and probably quite a few more if I think about it. There's so much ridiculousness spreading around that I salute anyone who tuned it out and made the move. We should support all expats from all countries who moved to Mexico for any reason except criminal intent!


What Texans may say is probably much different than what people who live in the rest of the USA will say. I try not to confuse Texas with "America."


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


michmex said:



Obviously you have not visited Mexicali and its numerous Chinese restaurants. During my numerous trips there I was very much surprised to find so many good Chinese restaurants until my friends explained Mexicali's history to me. Its also the hottest city I have every traveled to for business. I don't think I ever saw anything less than 90 F day or night. More often, during the day it would easily reach 105+F. 

Other than Mexicali ,I would agree that Chinese cuisine is not well represented in Mexico. Then again, I would not travel to China to experience Mexican cuisine or even TexMex!

Click to expand...

_mitchmex:

Mexicali is not a place I would actually ever visit although I have been to Calexico, its sister city just across the border. The climate in both towns is a bit on the warm side in the summer but the winters are nice. I kind of like that area in general but last visited in the 1970s and that whole region is off my radar. Actually, one would only really go to that area on business in all probability but your response to my posted comment about Chinese food reminded me of an experience I had a couple of years after moving to Chiapas State in Southern Mexico. 

At one time in Mexico´s history, the powers that be were promoting the notion of the Isthmus of Tehuantepec being the point in North America for transit of goods arriving on ships to get from the Atlantic to the Pacific without having to round Cape Horn until, later on, the Panama Canal laid that notion to waste. Anyway, in those days, Mexico decided to build a modern railway system with the idea that goods would be transhipped by rail from the Gulf port at Coatzacoalcos, Veracruz to Salina Cruz, Oaxaca on the Pacific. This was actually a good idea until the U.S. stole, er, purchased Panama from Colombia and built that canal.

Well, anywy, during that time, Mexico funded the infrastructure of railroads all around that area and brought in large groups of Chinese laborers to perform the actual construction. One line was to go from Coatzacoalcos to Salina Cruz but another line was to go from the Guatemala border from around Tapachula to meet the Coatzacoalcos-Salina Cruz line around Tehuatepec. For those of you unfamiliar with this region, this is the line today upon which the "train of death" carrying Central American illega immigrants trying to get to the United States rides but that´s another story.

Anyway, because a very large number of Cantonese laborers came to Chiapas to build this railroad line but were not really welcome in Tapachula, they settled in large numbers in the nearby Chiapas/Soconusco town of Huixtla and became quite a presence there. As a result of these historical events, Huixtla became famed over the years for its numerous "fabulous" Chinese restaurants so when we moved to San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas about six years ago and took our first trip to the state´s Pacific Coast and to Tapachula and Huixtla, I looked forward to trying the famed Huixtla Chinese restaurants which are numerous in that town. I regret to report that they all served dreadfuland typical Chinese buffet slop to unsuspecting local residents unaware of what they were consuming . Barely edible and perhaps a bit unhealthful. Chop Suey heaven.

Stay away from Chinese food in Chiapas but go there for other reasons. The place is spectacular. To emphasize what mitch said about TexMex in China, in Chiapas, stick to local food including some very good Mayan cuisine which can be both wholesome and deicious. There is also great Italian food but that´s another story.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Longford said:


> What Texans may say is probably much different than what people who live in the rest of the USA will say. I try not to confuse Texas with "America."


I've done a bit of transferring with my company, currently in East Tennessee. You might be shocked at what circulates.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=vantexan;1047733]I've done a bit of transferring with my company, currently in East Tennessee. You might be shocked at what circulates.[/QUOTE]_

East Tennessee? Isn´t that Appalachian hillbilly central? When your company transferred you there, did they lend you the company mule and wagon for transport? If so, I presume you must be at least a vice president.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=vantexan;1047733]I've done a bit of transferring with my company, currently in East Tennessee. You might be shocked at what circulates._




East Tennessee? Isn´t that Appalachian hillbilly central? When your company transferred you there, did they lend you the company mule and wagon for transport? If so, I presume you must be at least a vice president.[/QUOTE]

Would you be more impressed with Seattle? Santa Fe? Stamford, CT? You aren't the only one who's been around the block. 

By the way, the U.S. didn't purchase Panama from Colombia. They encouraged an independence movement, then set up a very good deal with the new gov't that allowed them to control the Canal for I believe 99 years.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

vantexan said:


> By the way, the U.S. didn't purchase Panama from Colombia. They encouraged an independence movement, then set up a very good deal with the new gov't that allowed them to control the Canal for I believe 99 years.


Or, they couldn't get a good deal with the Colombians so they supported a revolution in the province of Panama.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Or, they couldn't get a good deal with the Colombians so they supported a revolution in the province of Panama.


With warships off the coast, effectively keeping the Colombians at bay as the Darien Gap is a natural barrier.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

vantexan said:


> [/I]
> 
> East Tennessee? Isn´t that Appalachian hillbilly central? When your company transferred you there, did they lend you the company mule and wagon for transport? If so, I presume you must be at least a vice president.


Would you be more impressed with Seattle? Santa Fe? Stamford, CT? You aren't the only one who's been around the block. 

By the way, the U.S. didn't purchase Panama from Colombia. They encouraged an independence movement, then set up a very good deal with the new gov't that allowed them to control the Canal for I believe 99 years.[/QUOTE]

You´re a good sport, vantexan. There are simply some things an Alabama boy cannot resist when he hears East Tennessee which, by the way, is a beautiful area and, actually, as I see it, perhaps the best part of the state.

Perhaps I misused the word "purchased" when referring to that former part of Colombia known as the Isthmus of Panama which I meant as a euphemism for "stole". No one can deny, however, that the canal was a fine idea. I love the "encouraged an independence movement" part of your comment. Didn´t they do that with parts of Mexico known as Texas, New Mexico, Arizona and California? They could at least have encouraged independence in Baja California and the Yucatan Peninsula where the then powers-that-be hated the rest of Mexico and now they´d have Cabo San Lucas,Mérida, Playa Del Carmen and Cancun. Very shortsighted. 

Actually, at one time, the folks in charge of the Yucatan Peninsula in those days considered becoming part of the Confederacy but then, I guess, the Confederacy got whipped by the Yankees so so much for that so they consented to join the rest of the Mexican Republic.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=vantexan;1048587]With warships off the coast, effectively keeping the Colombians at bay as the Darien Gap is a natural barrier.[/QUOTE]_

Well and succintly put, VT.

I guess we are a little off the main theme of this thread so I´ll start a new on one these issues so that this subject of the nuances of territorial acquisition over time by various imperialistic powers whomever they may be does not end up on the tail end of a thread devoted to another subject. This is a a fun subject if you don´t let it get to you.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=vantexan;1047733]I've done a bit of transferring with my company, currently in East Tennessee. You might be shocked at what circulates._




East Tennessee? Isn´t that Appalachian hillbilly central? When your company transferred you there, did they lend you the company mule and wagon for transport? If so, I presume you must be at least a vice president.[/QUOTE]

Dawg, this is beneath you and does nothing but promote stereotypes!


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> [/I]
> 
> East Tennessee? Isn´t that Appalachian hillbilly central? When your company transferred you there, did they lend you the company mule and wagon for transport? If so, I presume you must be at least a vice president.


Dawg, this is beneath you and does nothing but promote stereotypes![/QUOTE]

I believe he was just kidding. My mom's family are truly hillbillies from Arkansas. We used to say that ******** are what hillbillies aspire to be, lol. Getting back to the topic, I think ****** enclaves are more about keeping us poor hillbillies out than Mexicans.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=vantexan;1049557]Dawg, this is beneath you and does nothing but promote stereotypes![/QUOTE]

I believe he was just kidding. My mom's family are truly hillbillies from Arkansas. We used to say that ******** are what hillbillies aspire to be, lol. Getting back to the topic, I think ****** enclaves are more about keeping us poor hillbillies out than Mexicans.[/QUOTE]_

Yes indeed; just kidding as I explained before. Alabama boys kidding Tennessee boys and shots across the bow from the other direction are important regional traditions in the U.S. South. I don´t, however, understand why a hillbilly would aspire to be a *******. The hillbilly makes his own hootch out on the back 40 and shoots anybody who tries to tell him what to do. The ******* works all day down at the textile mill and is forced to do what his foreman tells him to do no matter how abusive the orders just so he can stop off at the hillbilly´s still on the way home from the factory and pay the hillbilly for the moonshine he produced while the ******* was working his tail off from dawn to dusk breathing in dangerous invisible cotton particles in the air. Doesn´t make any sense to me.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=vantexan;1049557]Dawg, this is beneath you and does nothing but promote stereotypes!_


_

I believe he was just kidding. My mom's family are truly hillbillies from Arkansas. We used to say that ******** are what hillbillies aspire to be, lol. Getting back to the topic, I think ****** enclaves are more about keeping us poor hillbillies out than Mexicans.[/QUOTE]_

Yes indeed; just kidding as I explained before. Alabama boys kidding Tennessee boys and shots across the bow from the other direction are important regional traditions in the U.S. South. I don´t, however, understand why a hillbilly would aspire to be a *******. The hillbilly makes his own hootch out on the back 40 and shoots anybody who tries to tell him what to do. The ******* works all day down at the textile mill and is forced to do what his foreman tells him to do no matter how abusive the orders just so he can stop off at the hillbilly´s still on the way home from the factory and pay the hillbilly for the moonshine he produced while the ******* was working his tail off from dawn to dusk breathing in dangerous invisible cotton particles in the air. Doesn´t make any sense to me.[/QUOTE]

But the ******* has a pickup with big tires and a double wide trailer. 'Nuff said!


----------

